# Hướng dẫn cách chọn son môi vừa đẹp vừa tốt cho sức khỏe



## vietmom (30/3/18)

_"Một thỏi son tốt không chỉ khiến bạn đẹp hơn mà còn bảo vệ sức khỏe của bạn,_
_tránh gây dị ứng khiến bạn thêm lo lắng và mất tự tin."_​
*Kiểm tra hàm lượng chì trong son*
Khi mua son, bạn có thể thoa một chút lên mu bàn tay rồi lấy nhẫn vàng tây di đi, di lại nhiều lần. Nếu phần thoa son không bị đổi màu hoặc chỉ hơi chuyển màu sẫm thì đó là thỏi son đó có lượng chì chấp nhận được. Còn nếu phần thoa son chuyển sang màu đen, có nghĩa là lượng chì trong thỏi son đó quá cao, có thể gây hại cho làn da môi mỏng mảnh của bạn.

*Kiểm tra màu sắc của son*
Các chuyên gia trang điểm cho rằng, một thỏi son tốt khi thoa lên môi vẫn giữ được nguyên màu sắc; có độ mềm, mịn, bóng, có hương thơm. Các thỏi son tốt khi sử dụng không có cảm giác quá khô hoặc dính.

Hãy chọn những gam màu phù hợp với sắc tố da cũng như màu môi của bạn. Nếu đôi môi hơi tái hay bợt màu, bạn có thể chọn màu son coral hay đỏ cherry. Đôi môi hồng hào sẽ phù hợp nhất với son màu hồng, cam hay màu việt quất. Trong khi đôi môi thâm lại rất thích hợp cho gam màu đỏ gạch hoặc đỏ rượu chát.

Để kiểm tra xem màu son nào phù hợp với da bạn hơn cả, bạn không thể liên tục thử tô từng thỏi son lên môi mà thay vào đó bạn hãy thử tô màu son lên đầu ngón tay trỏ. Đây là lớp da có màu hồng tự nhiên tương đối với màu môi, do đó sẽ có tác dụng trong việc chọn lựa màu son phù hợp.

*Kiểm tra thành phần chống nắng trong son*

*

*
_Những thỏi son đẹp và có chỉ số chống nắng an toàn sẽ giúp bạn thêm tự tin và được bảo vệ hoàn hảo._​
Bạn nên lưu ý chọn những sản phẩm son môi có chỉ số chống nắng SPF 18 trở lên để giúp đôi môi được bảo vệ trước tia cực tím. Bạn nên sử dụng son trong vòng 6 tháng sau khi mở nắp, không bảo quản son ở các nơi có nhiệt độ cao và tránh ánh nắng mặt trời.

*Chọn son có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng*
Đừng tham rẻ để mua vè những loại son vừa kém chất lượng lại vừa có thể gây dị ứng hay tệ hơn là ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bạn. Hãy mua son tại các cửa hàng chính hãng để được hưởng chế độ chăm sóc khách hàng hoàn hảo nhất. Đây cũng là cách để bạn được tư vấn cụ thể về từng sản phẩm son với màu sắc và giá cả phù hợp nhất với mình.

*Lưu ý đến hạn sử dụng của son*




_Đừng bao giờ quên kiểm tra hạn sử dụng khi chọn mua son bạn nhé!_​
Khi chọn mua son, ngoài các tiêu chí về chất lượng, màu sắc, bạn cũng cần chú ý đến thời hạn sử dụng. Nếu thỏi son còn hạn dùng, nhưng lại có hiện tượng đổ mồ hôi (những giọt nước nhỏ lấm tấm trên son) thì tuyệt đối không nên dùng.

_Nguồn: guu_​


----------



## uyenlam (30/3/18)

like ad


----------



## hong nhung (30/3/18)




----------



## vietmom (30/3/18)

uyenlam nói:


> like ad


ok bạn


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

e sinh con xong cũng muốn bôi son này kia mà sợ


----------



## Thùy Duung (15/6/20)

Khi mua son, bạn có thể thoa một chút lên mu bàn tay rồi lấy nhẫn vàng tây di đi, di lại nhiều lần. Nếu phần thoa son không bị đổi màu hoặc chỉ hơi chuyển màu sẫm thì đó là thỏi son đó có lượng chì chấp nhận được


----------

